# Basic question on profiles



## Todd33 (Dec 4, 2004)

I made a OC profile in addition to the defualt. It is listed as the "3D profile" in the main screen. Does that mean the card will switch to those frequencies when the game goes into 3d mode, despite the defualt frequencies being listed when I put my mouse over the taskbar icon?


----------



## Todd33 (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok, it's what I assumed. I added a .wav files to 3D mode switching amd then I minimized HL2 and saw the frequencies in the OC mode in the taskbar. After the game they were back to stock. The fan control and temp log is really cool too. Great program!


----------

